# How do I get drivers for an unlisted device? It's a JP5 tab



## Yeaitsme329 (Oct 12, 2019)

The Wi-Fi an Bluetooth don't work at all an I'm not sure how to get the right drivers for my tablet? It's a JP5 media device... Can anyone remote to my tablet an take a look at it so you can see what I'm dealing with?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Is this an Android or Windows tablet ?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

There appears to be 2 different models of JP5 tablets:

JP5mini - has a 4.3" screen

JP5s - has a 7.0" screen

and they both appear to be Android.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeaitsme329 said:


> Can anyone remote to my tablet


NO. It is against forum rules. All help must stay here in public.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

JP5mini appears to be a tablet for inmates in correctional facilities.
https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...zed-android-tablet-for-inmates-300110638.html

Secure boot loader to ensure no other operating system can be installed
A Linux Kernel, customized for corrections security

So it is not user configurable.

Same with the JP5s
http://offers.jpay.com/jp5-tablets/

I found this


> Both tablets are wifi capable, but this function is inactive. *When approved by your loved one's agency Wifi will be activated.*


Thread should probably be locked. The correctional facility would be in charge of these devices.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Indeed. As there's nothing we can do here for the reasons stated above, I'm closing this thread.


----------

